# Making Amazon rich



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Since I was told I was non essential I have been at home cooking, cleaning doing laundry etc. So my wife, who is essential (to me and her employer) can just worry about work. I just watch TV and order stuff off of Amazon. I have been buying Short wave radios, CB radios, batteries, A portable HAM radio, ammo and other stuff. I just ordered a replacement inner magazine tube for my Father-in-Law's Marlin model 81. I have been maintaining all of my small engines and now I'm getting ready to begin work on my camper. It needs a new ceiling and lighting. Tomorrow we are going to the farm and mowing the cemetery. She is in there making a new spray for her WWII veteran father's grave. We have been doing pretty good at keeping busy. I hope you are too. I'm going to drop some more cash on Amazon. She wants to take a metal detector up to the old homestead and old schoolhouse on the farm as well as a huge creek that goes through it. I'll post what we find in the next few weeks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife has been checking food prices on Amazon.
They are price gouging BIG TIME.

Living rurally, we regularly buy non perishable food and paper products on line thru Amazon and have it delivered to our gate.
Not long ago, this was actually cheaper than the grocery store in town.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Since I was told I was non essential I have been at home cooking, cleaning doing laundry etc. So my wife, who is essential (to me and her employer) can just worry about work. I just watch TV and order stuff off of Amazon. I have been buying Short wave radios, CB radios, batteries, A portable HAM radio, ammo and other stuff. I just ordered a replacement inner magazine tube for my Father-in-Law's Marlin model 81. I have been maintaining all of my small engines and now I'm getting ready to begin work on my camper. It needs a new ceiling and lighting. Tomorrow we are going to the farm and mowing the cemetery. She is in there making a new spray for her WWII veteran father's grave. We have been doing pretty good at keeping busy. I hope you are too. I'm going to drop some more cash on Amazon. She wants to take a metal detector up to the old homestead and old schoolhouse on the farm as well as a huge creek that goes through it. I'll post what we find in the next few weeks.


As an old metal detector enthusiast from way back..must confess to being highly jealous. One of the most fun..healthy and cheap hobby a old broke person can do. You should see my collection of odd stuff. lol Started out with a Whites coin master in about 74 and wore it out taking vast sums of coins out of the courthouse lawn on the night shift. The City cops seen me out thee a few times and thought it was somebody running a weed eater. That lawn was fertile since it had big carnivals each year where folks would clown around on on the grass and there were old coins up close to the building where the mowers couldnt reach under the trees. Last one I spent too much on was a state of the art Tesoro...which is rumored to mean Treasure in South of the Border lingo. A cheap one or two n the middle. If it ever quits raining I will go to the park and see if any little juvenile delinquents lost anything playing soccer. I am what is called a coin shooter. Too much digging for relics. lol. Mine looks just like this. 
Tesoro Metal Detectors - Official company web site with metal detector models for treasure hunting land or water.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll say Amazon is gouging. They want 69 bucks for two 20lbs bags of kingsford charcoal. I normally pick those up for 12 to 14 bucks for the 2 pack.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its the Lord trying to tell you dont use that nasty stuff. lol. I went electric with my Brinkmann R2D2 sevral years ago. When not in use it stays inside its assigned location under an inverted 55 gallon barrel and also doubles as an inuslator in inclement weather. It takes an an electric plug and a few twigs off the pee can tree to make it work. 
Recent grand prize winning effort on pushed pork. lol.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The wife got an infrared Grille that was on clearance for 110.00. It is super nice and uses propane. Thanks Bigwheel. The schoolhouse was abandoned in the early 20's and the homestead was left to itself in the 50's. There is also an abandoned railroad on our property. She was given lots of junk silver from her Dad's estate including some Morgans, some walking liberty halves, some peace dollars and many indian heads and steel pennies. Hope to find many more. I also want to look for Native American artifacts. We had Cherokee in the area.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Before you call out Amazon for price gouging, make sure that Amazon is the seller. Most of the price gouging I've seen on Amazon has been by third party sellers...like KINGSFORD. If you take a closer look, you'll see Kingsford has actually priced (4) 18 pound bags lower ($54.80) than the (2) 20 pound bags ($60.13). They also have the 2-pack of 20 pound bags priced as $60.13 and again at $79.99 with slightly different packaging. I can't find any Kingsford charcoal that's actually being sold by Amazon. And just like shopping anywhere else, caveat emptor.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I'll say Amazon is gouging. They want 69 bucks for two 20lbs bags of kingsford charcoal. I normally pick those up for 12 to 14 bucks for the 2 pack.


I've saved all the larger prunings from the orchard and cut them down into 1-foot lengths. That usually lasts me into the fall. If/when I run out of that I have plenty of black cherry.

It is getting to be a PITA shopping local with many stores closed and the various "orders" from the government restricting movements.

Even stuff not online has went up in prices. I hope the garden does well this summer. I have a good stash of mason jars and lids to put up canned stuff and hope to fill up the freezer and root cellar with fresh stuff.

I would like to try the metal detecting, I know locations of some cellar holes up in the woods from the 1700s-early 1800s.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Is it Amazon.... or *THE SELLERS*... who are gouging?

I checked on an item that you can buy from the manufacturer for $35 all day long, and they're listed on ebay for $300. It isn't ebay setting the price......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yall have to know the plan. They will sell at lower cost, free shipping ect . Then once enough local stores are run out they price will hit the sky.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Is it Amazon.... or *THE SELLERS*... who are gouging?
> 
> I checked on an item that you can buy from the manufacturer for $35 all day long, and they're listed on ebay for $300. It isn't ebay setting the price......


My point exactly. I haven't found anything that's actually sold by Amazon for which the price could be considered price gouging.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We sent a cow to be slaughtered and butchered. Same price as last year and that is over a year worth of beef in my freezer. Country folks......This is all very silly. I just buy crap on Amazon. Fun stuff.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Frankly I don't give a rats ass who's selling it. It was listed on Amazon 69 bucks for two 20 lbs bags is a crime. I don't even need the charcoal but thought I'd look to see the price.



Are you people in love with amazon? You sure did rush their defense. A spade is a spade! Pfffft!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Frankly I don't give a rats ass who's selling it. It was listed on Amazon 69 bucks for two 20 lbs bags is a crime. I don't even need the charcoal but thought I'd look to see the price.
> 
> Are you people in love with amazon? You sure did rush their defense. A spade is a spade! Pfffft!


I'm not in love with 'em. I've probably ordered a total sum of 2 things in my life through the platform. Just stating facts.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm not in love with 'em. I've probably ordered a total sum of 2 things in my life through the platform. Just stating facts.


Don't care about your facts either. It was listed by amazon so 
as far as I'm concerned its sold by them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

IMO, the 40 lb. weight of the charcoal has a lot to do with it. 

I just ordered a Freud router bit set this morning from them. It was $69 with free shipping from a third party.

I looked at 5-6 different places before hitting the button.

The next best price was $10.00 more and that didn't include shipping. This was an item not available locally so, I could have literally spent $20 in gas going to pick it up and still paid $10.00 more for the item.

I feel pretty sure if the router bits weighed 40 lbs....I would be going to pick them up as the postage would be so high.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> IMO, the 40 lb. weight of the charcoal has a lot to do with it.
> 
> I just ordered a Freud router bit set this morning from them. It was $69 with free shipping from a third party.
> 
> ...


I did one month of prime so shipping was free. I don't normally do any online ordering but decided it was better to pick up a few things from Amazon this month vs go to the store and risk the kung FU.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> My point exactly. I haven't found anything that's actually sold by Amazon for which the price could be considered price gouging.


 Example- sold and shipped by Amazon. Price is ok on some stuff other not so much.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00122E6S2/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_sJ0KEb50786JN


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't use Amazon. Stuff I bought off them in the past was just cheap garbage made off shore. Plus their return process is a nightmare. A buddy of mine worked there and he said they treated their warehouse staff like crap. Better places to spend my money. 

Godspeed


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, while everyone was out looking for toilet paper, in vain, we have no problem.
For the last ten years or so we have had paper towels and toilet paper on auto fill at Amazon. What that means is, we automatically receive one case of each per month.
We have a shed we use to store bales of hay, and other items. Plenty of room for cases of TP.:tango_face_grin:

Wasn't any shortages here.:vs_cool:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, while everyone was out looking for toilet paper, in vain, we have no problem.
> For the last ten years or so we have had paper towels and toilet paper on auto fill at Amazon. What that means is, we automatically receive one case of each per month.
> We have a shed we use to store bales of hay, and other items. Plenty of room for cases of TP.:tango_face_grin:
> 
> Wasn't any shortages here.:vs_cool:


While you were stocking up on mud pads, I converted to cloth quite a while back. I've have the same two cases of skid wipes in the house since then, only used by visitors.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I'm spoiled after crapping "in the wild" and having the 4 squares of TP allotted in a C-Rat meal.
I appreciate the luxuries of life.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Don't use Amazon. Stuff I bought off them in the past was just cheap garbage made off shore. Plus their return process is a nightmare. A buddy of mine worked there and he said they treated their warehouse staff like crap. Better places to spend my money.
> 
> Godspeed


Here's a news flash, everything nowadays is cheap garbage made off shore. I have never had a problem returning anything from Amazon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Amazon, like everywhere else, needs to be checked. Long before this whole mess started, I checked any product I was interested in online. At times I found somewhere else to buy it cheaper, including shipping. Sometimes it was directly from the manufacturer. Other times Amazon had the best price. Yes, we are prime members and have made more than our fee in shipping. Unless you are price shopping, you're gonna get hosed by someone.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Frankly I don't give a rats ass who's selling it. It was listed on Amazon 69 bucks for two 20 lbs bags is a crime. I don't even need the charcoal but thought I'd look to see the price.
> 
> Are you people in love with amazon? You sure did rush their defense. A spade is a spade! Pfffft!


So don't buy the charcoal? People can ask what they want. You don't have to buy it. This is capitalism Some people seem to forget that concept when something they want is priced higher than they want to pay. The market will bear what the market will bear.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I'm spoiled after crapping "in the wild" and having the 4 squares of TP allotted in a C-Rat meal.
> I appreciate the luxuries of life.


C-rats long gone. But should we open a real MRE and lay it out for those that have never had the pleasure


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> C-rats long gone. But should we open a real MRE and lay it out for those that have never had the pleasure


I've got 4 cases of Meals refusing to exit. Or is it ready to exit. Anyway, they are OK, not great but OK. when we would be at General quarters for extended periods a piece of yellow gear AKA: The roach coach would bring us an MRE. I usually ate the dried pears and would fish off the sponson with everything else.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I've got 4 cases of Meals refusing to exit. Or is it ready to exit. Anyway, they are OK, not great but OK. when we would be at General quarters for extended periods a piece of yellow gear AKA: The roach coach would bring us an MRE. I usually ate the dried pears and would fish off the sponson with everything else.


 3 months pretty much nothing but MRE's and Ramon noddles that showed up in mail. Lived often them 2 meals a day for a long time often.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Amazon is like most anywhere else. Some items are a steal, some items are at going price, some things are way over-priced. It was said earlier, capitalism and stuff. Everything cant be the cheapest, and to a point you are paying for convenience. McMaster-Carr is a great example. Most user-friendly website on Earth, 99+% everything in stock in their warehouse, order by 5 and get it by 10:30 the next day. Awesome selection. Pricing is not the best, but you are paying for excellent service, stocking, and delivery.

Pick your poison.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Example- sold and shipped by Amazon. Price is ok on some stuff other not so much.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00122E6S2/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_sJ0KEb50786JN


That product would be more expensive in my local supermarket than the Amazon price. That's less than $2/box and there are two packets in each box.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, while everyone was out looking for toilet paper, in vain, we have no problem.
> For the last ten years or so we have had paper towels and toilet paper on auto fill at Amazon. What that means is, we automatically receive one case of each per month.
> We have a shed we use to store bales of hay, and other items. Plenty of room for cases of TP.:tango_face_grin:
> 
> Wasn't any shortages here.:vs_cool:


A case of paper towels would be a year's supply at my house.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

65mustang said:


> Here's a news flash, everything nowadays is cheap garbage made off shore. I have never had a problem returning anything from Amazon.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Thanks for sharing.


You're entirely welcome. Let me know if there's anything else I can explain for you.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Don't care about your facts either. It was listed by amazon so
> as far as I'm concerned its sold by them.





hawgrider said:


> Frankly I don't give a rats ass who's selling it. It was listed on Amazon 69 bucks for two 20 lbs bags is a crime. I don't even need the charcoal but thought I'd look to see the price.
> 
> Are you people in love with amazon? You sure did rush their defense. A spade is a spade! Pfffft!


A spade is only a spade when it's a spade. :vs_no_no_no:

Amazon is just like ebay. Amazon does not control the prices 3rd party sellers charge, although they have been lately and they have been suspending seller accounts for "price gouging". Then what they do is they turn around, source the item themselves and list it themselves and sell it for an even higher price.

I know, I've been an Amazon seller very part part time for almost 15 years now. Amazon is actually doing a lot of price gouging themselves and we sellers have been uncovering it on their seller forum. They've also been late on payments to us and many of us have gone out of business as a result.

Amazon doesn't sell even half of what is listed on their site. They might ship it, but they are not selling it not setting the price. You can ship your inventory to Amazon and they ship it for you, but you set the price. Most sellers do this now because the shipping price to the customer is a lot cheaper allowing the seller to be more competitive.

If it says "Sold by AMCE CORP and shipped from Amazon", Amazon is not selling it nor are they setting the sale price. They merely ship it for the seller.

It's just like ebay except ebay doesn't sell or ship anything themselves, it's all 3rd party sellers. But you don't blame ebay when someone price gouges.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Amazon is like most anywhere else. Some items are a steal, some items are at going price, some things are way over-priced. It was said earlier, capitalism and stuff. Everything cant be the cheapest, and to a point you are paying for convenience. McMaster-Carr is a great example. Most user-friendly website on Earth, 99+% everything in stock in their warehouse, order by 5 and get it by 10:30 the next day. Awesome selection. Pricing is not the best, but you are paying for excellent service, stocking, and delivery.
> 
> Pick your poison.


+2 for McMaster-Carr. Order it today - get it yesterday !


----------

